# Westminster Kennel Club



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If you do a search on this forum, you'll find a whole thread that discusses that at length.
While there is some political effect in judging, it's a whole lot less than many people *assume* and often is just sour grapes from the owners of dogs who did not win for other, perfectly valid, reasons.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> If you do a search on this forum, you'll find a whole thread that discusses that at length.


Quite. 

Do not criticize the dogs who win. Or who don't win. 

That is one show where apparently all dogs entered and all working judges have no admissible faults.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

AKC recognizes I believe, over 170 different breeds of dogs. All are represented at Westminster. They cannot all win BIS every year. 
Many non-dog-show people don't realize that Westminster is just ONE show out of THOUSANDS of AKC approved dogs shows that take place every year. Yes, it's our Daytona 500 or Superbowl, but it is just one show out of many. Goldens go BIS a LOT at other shows, it just hasn't happened at Westminster. It's not some political thing or whatever, it's just luck.


----------



## Nika2012 (Apr 30, 2013)

And not everyone goes... it is usually in winter and many storms go through there. A lot of times it is unsafe to travel there and people do not take the risk... so who does not choose to go may have really won you never know... judges can only judge what is present that day...


----------

